# Phentermine Users



## CellyCell (Feb 18, 2010)

For those who are unaware, Phertermine is a doctor prescribed medication that helps suppress the appetite. It's sold in weight loss clinics, family doctor can prescribed them and etc. There's different dosages and it's suppose to aid you in changing your eating habits too. There's been many success stories and testimonies if you search the web on them.

Some friends of mine have been using it over the past years (on/off and others for short term times) and I've seen really good weight loss from them and what I assumed was because of regular exercise and dieting. Wasn't aware they had a little "help". My co-worker lost 75lbs on them last year and accredits it to the pills. And trust me, it ain't due to her eating habits because she still eats whatever junk she wants - which to me defeats the purpose but meh.

Anyways, I went in Nov '09 to try it out at a weight loss clinic and was checked, screened and did a run-through with the doctor for me to be able to take it. I honestly didn't feel any suppression at all and felt hungrier, actually. Which sucks because my friend who did it a month after me felt the effects and has lost 26lb since Dec '09. Because I'm not insured and the clinic I go to is a bit pricier - I couldn't afford to pay the $100 for a months supply so I stopped for the past few months. I plan on going back soon and give it one more go. I am in the meantime just watching what I eat but it's been a struggle since I've been overweight majority of my life and need that extra... "help" lol. But I'm pretty smart and I'm not relying on some miracle drug - unlike my friends who see it as so.

Has any fellow members taken Phentermine or either of the Phen-family or know others who have taken it?

If so, please share your experience.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 30, 2010)

I went to one of those weight-loss clinics  and took Phentermine 37.5 mg for 2 months...I didn't work out at the time but I was walking to and from work which was about 8 blocks each way and then walking a few blocks here and there each day so I wasn't sedentary at the time but I didn't increase or decrease my level of activity when I started on the clinic and the medication. 
  	I lost 16 lbs. I was eating 12-1300 calories a day. Some of the changes I made in my diet stuck when I could no longer afford to go to the clinic and get the meds but I gained the weight back and more over time. Because of that, and because of other people I know who have been on it, I have come to believe that it's handy to kick-start a diet _or_ it's ok for short-term weight shed for like a wedding or something but don't expect it to change your life or your body in any lasting fashion. I saw other people there who had lost over a hundred pounds but they weren't just taking the pills and doing nothing else- they worked out and ate fresh healthy foods and took supplements...which makes you wonder if the pills were necessary?
  	I had a couple acquaintances do the clinic and lose over 20 lbs each- one guy lost around 60lbs but they've since gained most or all of it back.
  	As long as you are careful and have reasonable expectations... Part of what I mean by being careful is if you are on any other meds be honest with the doctor about it, or if there's any family history of addiction, or you ever have anxiety (the pills can make it worse) you should talk to a Dr. outside of the clinic about these things and what you're considering because they can give you honest advice and possible alternatives. I don't know how it is at the clinic you go to but at the one I was at the Dr. was only there to sign the RX's..she really didn't seem to care one way or the other what people were there for. That's why I advise asking a Dr. not from the clinic for an honest answer.
  	Good luck with your weight-loss! I know how hard it can be.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 8, 2010)

I lost 15 lbs in 2 weeks with phentremine. It made my skin break out bad so stopped taking it. I miss it tho. I felt like super woman on that lil blue pill lol


----------

